# Portuguese toll roads.!



## PClapham (Apr 28, 2012)

We leave for Lisbon in a little over a week, and I've been reading terrible stories of the toll roads in Portugal-maybe buy a sticker or toll ticket in a post office, maybe no toll booths, huge fines if you don't find a way to pay.... etc.

Does anyone have any experience with this?  It almost makes us not want to go!

We also have been looking at the pousadas and wonder if anyone on tug has stayed in any of the 40 odd locations.

Thanks for any help....

Anitak


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2012)

PClapham said:


> We leave for Lisbon in a little over a week, and I've been reading terrible stories of the toll roads in Portugal-maybe buy a sticker or toll ticket in a post office, maybe no toll booths, huge fines if you don't find a way to pay.... etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this?  It almost makes us not want to go!
> 
> ...



Anita the toll roads are beautiful superhighways like turnpikes in the USA. You just have to remember to get a ticket at the first booth or when you get off it they'll charge you for driving the whole length. It isn't real intuitive, but do it anyway you need to. There are service plazas where they have food, restrooms, covered parking (the sun is HOT). We even used US dollars at one before we had enough euros.

Have not stayed at the Pousadas, but did stay at the Spanish equivalents, Paradores. They are wonderful! If the Pousadas are built to compete (which they are) you will be pampered far more that WE are used to. Generally historical places, castles, monastery's, convents, all brought up to very modern standards with impeccable service and excellent chef-prepared food. We found the Paradores aren't cheap, but so memorable as to be worth it. You only live once!

PM if you need anything else.

Jim


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 28, 2012)

Spent a week in Portugal a few years ago.  No problems with the toll roads, just paid with Euros.  Did have a problem with the parking lot in Lisbon; couldn't figure out how to pay, so I got a parking ticket.  Went to the police station so they could translate the instructions on how to pay!


----------



## Margariet (Apr 29, 2012)

Just as Jim said. Don't worry: the toll roads are in good condition. Just pick your ticket at the entrance. When you leave the road you pay in cash or by credit card. Don't drive through the automatic line for toll card holders. It's just like in Florida where there are lines for pass holders.

The pousada's are charming and authentic. Look for the promotions and discounts.


----------

